# Website with good stock picks?



## Kylie9090 (2 January 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to this forum, so apologies in advance if I ask questions that have been asked a thousand times.  

What I’m after at the moment is advice on which website/blog etc, that gives the most consistently good stock picks.  My current strategy is to hold stocks from anywhere between a week to a few months.  So I’m looking for a website or blog that has a good track record for tips on stocks that will perform in the next few months. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions : )


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 January 2013)

Kylie9090 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, so apologies in advance if I ask questions that have been asked a thousand times.
> 
> ...



For your needs, probably something like Diggers and Drillers or Small Cap Investigator.  Use an ASF search for these.


----------



## Kylie9090 (3 January 2013)

I guess my strategy is somewhere between a swing trader and following the trend.  Those suggestions look good; do you know of any other sites or newsletters that have a good reputation for accuracy?


----------



## CanOz (3 January 2013)

Kylie9090 said:


> I guess my strategy is somewhere between a swing trader and following the trend.  Those suggestions look good; do you know of any other sites or newsletters that have a good reputation for accuracy?




If anyone is beating 50% accuracy they won't be for long I'd reckon...Its not whether ya win or lose but how much ya win when ya win and how much ya lose when ya lose

Two i like are Nick Radge's The Chartist for Australian Stocks and Jason Leavitt's "Leavitt Brothers" for US stocks...

Tell me what you think of them.

With both of the them you learn something too!

CanOz


----------



## Gringotts Bank (3 January 2013)

Kylie9090 said:


> I guess my strategy is somewhere between a swing trader and following the trend.  Those suggestions look good; do you know of any other sites or newsletters that have a good reputation for accuracy?




I don't know of any others myself, but they would be fine imo.  They are more FA focused.  It would be a good idea to define exactly which style of trading you will use, because being 'somewhere between swing and trend following' will cause you confusion I suspect!  If you end up going this route, you might be best applying some TA to the recommendations because eg. D&D aren't too good at knowing when to sell from what I've heard.  If you're new to TA, what about for starters just learning how to use a 'parabolic stop and reverse' and apply that.  Any half decent broker will provide that for free.

One important thing to know about newsletters that put out a lot of recs.  Make sure before you start that you understand how many recs they are likely to put out in a year/month/day, and also how long they hold these recs on average.  Because you might start off putting 1/4 of your capital into the first 4 stocks, then next month a whole heap of big boomers get recommended, you're stuck without available capital.  At the end of the year the newsletter announces they made 60%, but that's if you bought every single recommended stock.


----------



## Kylie9090 (3 January 2013)

Thanks heaps guys, you have given me some good information.  The Leavitt Brothers site looks good.  Do you have any sites that have a good reputation for picking stocks on the LSE for swing traders?


----------



## Kylie9090 (7 January 2013)

Diggers and Drillers looks good for the resources sector, but I'm after a website or service etc... that suggests stocks for Swing trading across all sectors of the ASX.  I have found a few for US stocks but can't find any equivalents for the ASX.  Any body know of some?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 January 2013)

Kylie9090 said:


> Diggers and Drillers looks good for the resources sector, but I'm after a website or service etc... that suggests stocks for Swing trading across all sectors of the ASX.  I have found a few for US stocks but can't find any equivalents for the ASX.  Any body know of some?




This is a very different post to your first one on this thread... almost the complete opposite.  Resource stocks tend to be the ones that move around the most, and since you *now *want to swing trade, resources are where you want to be.

I don't know of any tip sheets that offer this service.  Why not learn about ABCD patterns, Gartleys, Fib retracements and so on, then do it yourself?  These are the best swing trading patterns, imo.

Or just buy BRU and hold for a month.  Textbook swing trade set up there.


----------

